# Three questions RE Spitfire Symphonic Organ as used in Komplete Kontrol



## kevjazz (Dec 12, 2020)

To whom it may concern

I have three questions concerning aspects of Spitfire Symphonic Organ:


1. If you are using Symphonic Organ as a KK instrument, NOT IN KONTAKT, where would you find the “Big Boomer” bell shown in the Spitfire demo videos?

2. I noticed that none of the Warps appear to have KK pre-hear files associated with them and that these Warps don’t respond to CC11 on my Expression pedal the way the standard organ patches do. Why not?

3. Two KK presets, the top most one, which is named, “0 Default,” and one called “A Prophet,” yielded a content missing message until I searched for Warps Symphonic Organ.NKI. I then had to save this in my User Content folder. Was this a quality control error?

I love the organ. I just discovered these things and thought I’d point them out and see what I could learn, particularly about how to play the big Boomer bell.





Best,


Kevin


----------



## Mornats (Dec 12, 2020)

A partial answer for number one. Technically, it IS in Kontakt when it's in KK. KK is a wrapper that hosts Kontakt and other instruments. You can go to View Edit mode to get the full Kontakt interface up and you can load in patches as per normal.


----------



## kevjazz (Dec 12, 2020)

I tried to send this by replying to my e-mail. So, if it ends up being duplicated, I apologize. I realize KK is a wrapper. I need to use it exclusively because I am blind and I only access patches via my KK hardware with speech assistance. Digging into something via Kontakt more directly is pointless. So, what KK accessible preset gives me that bell?
thanks/
Kevin


----------



## Mornats (Dec 12, 2020)

Ah right, I understand. I don't have the organ library so can't check it myself but using search within KK is my only other suggestion. I've noticed that Spitfire's NKS implementation doesn't always match their Kontakt structure which is a pain.


----------



## kevjazz (Dec 12, 2020)

OK. I found the Big Boomer. You have to choose the Effects patch. I've favorited it and should find it again.


----------



## kevjazz (Dec 12, 2020)

I realize you mean well.. Unfortunately, the Search feature within KK is not accessible to the blind and visually impaired. So, that wouldn't have worked, particularly since I wouldn't have known what word to put in. Anyway, it's all good now.


----------

